# MC2 Doser



## thirteeneast (May 18, 2011)

Hello,

Can anyone give my any idea how to remove the Doser off the front of the Iberital MC2 ?

Please.

Thanks.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just take it off


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Helpful.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hammer?


----------



## thirteeneast (May 18, 2011)

Really,

Anyone know?.

Just taking off would need to know "how"to take it off.

But I understand your impulses.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

No visible bolts? On all of my grinders there's two at the top going into the body and two inside the doser at the bottom. Never used an MC2 so just guessing?


----------



## thirteeneast (May 18, 2011)

Pretty much took the Doser apart and removed the guts from inside the mc2 eg: motor and burrs.

But still can't remove the Doser?.

Anyone actually know how to tear down the mc2?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

thirteeneast said:


> Pretty much took the Doser apart and removed the guts from inside the mc2 eg: motor and burrs.
> 
> But still can't remove the Doser?.
> 
> Anyone actually know how to tear down the mc2?


Post some pics of it stripped down.


----------



## thirteeneast (May 18, 2011)

Strip it down again to take some pictures really?.

there are obviously some bolts behind the doser they cant be accessed from inside because Ive had the motor out.

so does nobody know the procedure for getting to them then or getting the doser off without breaking it off with a hammer as previously suggested?

I thought the Mc2 was a fairly common grinder?


----------



## thirteeneast (May 18, 2011)

Well for future reference it's take the motor out then two holes in the back of the body pass a long Phillips all the way though two the two screw's at the back of the Doser.

I emailed HD.

Thanks anyhow for your assistance.


----------

